# The Reverie's On The Move



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

As I sit here the pitter-patter of little (mover) feet scurries across the ceiling above my head. Our house is being rapidly emptied of over ten years of accumulated stuff. After the theft of our car out of our front yard Mrs. Reverie looked deeply into my eyes and said "We. Are. Moving." thus overcoming five years of my objections in three simple words.

I am about to break down ye olde computer so they can take my desk. Comcast won't have my internet access until late in the week so I don't know when I will be on again. Maybe by next weekend. I will check in from work but that is a hit-or-miss proposition at best.

I'll see you guys soon.

Nick Robinson
"Reverie"


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Best of luck with your move. Will be looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Gary


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hope the move goes good for yall. I bet yall are excited about moving into the new home. I hate moving. I was in the military for 24 years, I know all to much about moving.







Good Luck

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

All very best during your move. I hope nothing breaks sunny

Thor


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Best wishes for a smooth and easy move

Dallas


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Reverie,

Congratulations on the move to the new home. sunny Have a good spot to park the 28BH-S there?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Reverie,

Personally, I've never really minded moving. If I could talk the DW into getting a little bigger place (with room for the TT), I'd be willing to do it again.

Think of it as a new beginning. I hope all goes well as you start this new adventure.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nick
I hope your move to the new house goes smooth for the whole family
We'll all be here when you get online

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I hope everything goes smoothly for you, best wishes with your new house!!

Mike


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Reverie said:


> As I sit here the pitter-patter of little (mover) feet scurries across the ceiling above my head. Our house is being rapidly emptied of over ten years of accumulated stuff. After the theft of our car out of our front yard Mrs. Reverie looked deeply into my eyes and said "We. Are. Moving." thus overcoming five years of my objections in three simple words.
> 
> I am about to break down ye olde computer so they can take my desk. Comcast won't have my internet access until late in the week so I don't know when I will be on again. Maybe by next weekend. I will check in from work but that is a hit-or-miss proposition at best.
> 
> ...


Nick,

Are you moving closer to the Outback? Or just to a new neighborhood?
In any case, good luck with Comcast!

Dave 
"Outbackgeorgia"


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

good luck with your move

& congrats on the new house









darrel


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Smooth sailing!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Nick hope all goes smooth and easy for you... I hate moving so I can relate to the objection to the idea. Good luck.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new house!! action

Hope the transition goes smoothly









Steve


----------

